# Rolex or Breitling



## Mortalcoil

Considering a Rolex Sea Dweller or a Breitlng Super Avenger. Obviously two different styles of watch.

 Breitling with its hugeness and bling factor, or Rolex with its history and unchanged design in over 40 years.

 Give me your opinions please.


----------



## Sovkiller

The only thing I can tell you is that you can get the same movement use in the Rolex, and better value sometimes, from many other brands at a fraction of the cost...If you like big watches look for the SAR military watches...


----------



## navmau

The Rolex face is so much "cleaner" than the Breitlng! I would much prefer the Rolex on my wrist.


----------



## Mortalcoil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only thing I can tell you is that you can get the same movement use in the Rolex, and better value sometimes, from many other brands at a fraction of the cost...If you like big watches look for the SAR military watches..._

 

Although Im tempted to agree with you, apparently Rolex still produces its own movements in house ( as well as Omega, Blancpain ).

 The majority of all other watch companies ( Breitling, Cartier,Nardin,Chopard etc ) purhase theyre movements from ETA ( Swatch group ).

 Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## Mortalcoil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *navmau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Rolex face is so much "cleaner" than the Breitlng! I would much prefer the Rolex on my wrist._

 

Good point. The in thing at the moment is huge watches at 45mm and up, while Rolex has stood fast with 40mm.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only thing I can tell you is that you can get the same movement use in the Rolex, and better value sometimes, from many other brands at a fraction of the cost...If you like big watches look for the SAR military watches..._

 

This is incorrect. Rolex movements are in-house. You can't get a Rolex movement in any other watch and you can't purchase a new Rolex with anything other than a Rolex movement in it. This isn't to say that they are the best movements, but they are reliable and simple and last forever. By high-end Swiss mechanical watch standards they are indestructible. 

 If I were you I would get the Sea Dweller. If any watch company could be called more "gaudy" than Rolex it is Breitling. Breitling watches always seem so busy-looking to me. I prefer the simplicity of Rolex sports watches.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mortalcoil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good point. The in thing at the moment is huge watches at 45mm and up, while Rolex has stood fast with 40mm._

 

eeh, they used to be 38. rolex is not immune from size creep. brietling is just more dynamic and able to meet the demands of the market faster.

 the rummor was that Rolex uses a "house movement from someone else" in the datona, i dunno if its true. But the watches they make a million of a year are house movements.

 i generally dont think particularly highly of the rolex movements. they are not really that spectacular in any way when compared to the offerings from omega, brietling, and tag heuer at half the price.

 i would personally AVOID the house movement if its to be a daily wear watch. finding parts a few years down the road can be very tricky. while the outside appearance of rolex's has not changed in some time, the innards do. spares are available if you know where to look, but if you looked that hard they know they can name their price. there is a limit to how far back rolex will service and maintain a watch. once that day has passed, your watch is counting down. it is a long time, but worth mention.

 for that matter, i would avoid the brietling too. tooooo big for my tastes, and the big watch craze may well die as quickly as it started. 

 if FORCED to pick between the 2 with no other watches to choose from, i would go for the rolex. 

 obviously a lot of very personal opinions are in here.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I were you I would get the Sea Dweller. If any watch company could be called more "gaudy" than Rolex it is Breitling. Breitling watches always seem so busy-looking to me. I prefer the simplicity of Rolex sports watches._

 

i REALLY think that depends on the watch.

 rolex has their look, and they are locked into it. they CAN NOT CHANGE. no way. everyone knows them.

 brietling makes some disgustingly gaudy watches (money dosnt buy taste, but you have a lot to give me...) but they still make clean and simple watch styles.


----------



## glitch39

if you can find a nice Breitling Super Ocean, that would be a better deal than the seadweller. Will go as deep as the seadweller. It's about 42mm vs. 40mm for the Rolex. comes in leather, rubber or SS bracelet


----------



## GordonFreeman

Rolex is the way to go for those two. Are you a large person? If not you will look funny wearing a giant watch. If you don't need all the dials and bezels with numbers I would recommend an Omega Aqua Terra as it comes in 3 sizes, with a coaxial movement and a date. Face is alot more classy than a Rolex or a Breitling. Here is a Speedmaster and an AquaTerra with Chronograph features.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is incorrect. Rolex movements are in-house. You can't get a Rolex movement in any other watch and you can't purchase a new Rolex with anything other than a Rolex movement in it. This isn't to say that they are the best movements, but they are reliable and simple and last forever. By high-end Swiss mechanical watch standards they are indestructible._

 

So many others as well, also my comment was nor to be taken so literally, I have Seiko here that is indestructible also, and needs no maintenance at all...but any ETA Swiss movement, will perform same as, or better sometimes, than any Rolex...

 Personally I do not care for mechanical watches at all, as all of them give or take time daily like ten times more than a cheap $30.00 quartz, them ain reason i always use quatrz watches, and as per jewelery a watch IMO is a mechanical device, made to give time, not for fashion, but opinions may vary from user to user...


----------



## Mortalcoil

All very valid points. Thanks guys.


----------



## Spiritboxer

I always felt the Sea Dweller was a bit out of proportion being too thick for it's width as opposed to the Submariner which was perfect IMHO. I kinda favor the IWC 3706, probably my all time favorite pilot watch. Liked it so much I bought it three times. Never owned a Breitling though. but I have had five or six Rolex over the years. Like someone said, it's the best $1500 watch you can buy for $4000. That was some time ago of course.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mortalcoil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good point. The in thing at the moment is huge watches at 45mm and up, while Rolex has stood fast with 40mm._

 

Rolex has most certainly not stood fast at 40mm. If you've been keeping up with the latest watch news, here's their latest monstrosity at 43mm, which has been subject to an extreme amount of controversy among Rolex fans. 






 It has an "ORIGINAL GAS ESCAPE VALVE" and "RING LOCK SYSTEM" in case you missed it the first time around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Their "look" has most definitely changed lately towards being completely bling. The Submariner, originally meant to be a tool watch, now has polished center links in its Oyster bracelet. In fact most of Rolex's Oyster bracelet equipped watches are heading this route, original tool intention of the watch be damned. The latest trend of sticking "ROLEX ROLEX ROLEX" all over the inner bezel ring strikes me as being completely ostentatious. And now this blatant labeling of a rather simplistic and obvious feature all over the watch face.


----------



## Mortalcoil

I like the Deep Sea version, although just introduced @ 43mm. Apparently its to have an MSRP of 10k, a little to rich for my blood. I agree with you Vertigo-1 on your assesment of Rolexes "new direction", but in comparisson to some of Breitlings offerings they are still very tame. With the exception of the Heritage series.

 What most Rolex afficianados all agree on is that the Sub, or the Sub No Date (ND) are true classics. One thing I really like about Rolex is that they hold there value over the years.

 I agree, the IWC stuff is really nice,especially the Aquatimer series.

 If I had the funds though I would seriously be looking at the Blancpain "Fifty Fathoms". Very nice.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So many others as well, also my comment was nor to be taken so literally, I have Seiko here that is indestructible also, and needs no maintenance at all...but any ETA Swiss movement, will perform same as, or better sometimes, than any Rolex...

 Personally I do not care for mechanical watches at all, as all of them give or take time daily like ten times more than a cheap $30.00 quartz, them ain reason i always use quatrz watches, and as per jewelery a watch IMO is a mechanical device, made to give time, not for fashion, but opinions may vary from user to user..._

 

I guess it is a language barrier. I think I understand your meaning. But you must understand why I misunderstood you. You said that you can get the same movement Rolex uses in other watches. I would recommend you explain yourself further, rather than expect your audience not to take your words literally.


----------



## Drag0n

TIMEX! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Muaahahahahaaaa!!!


----------



## Mortalcoil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_TIMEX! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Muaahahahahaaaa!!!_


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but any ETA Swiss movement, will perform same as, or better sometimes, than any Rolex..._

 

I have to comment on this: I have quite a few watches based on ETA movements, namely the popular 2824, 7750 and their variants in various TAG, Omega, Oris, Sinn models, and they all run fast or slow directly from the store.

 The Rolex watches that we own (three in our family) were amazingly consistent right out of the box. I was impressed that I wore a Rolex a whole week, and it was off by 1 second. And the other ones were similarly accurate. What this says to me is that Rolex takes very good care to regulate their watches, more so than the others I've owned.

 It's an anecdotal story, but I was very impressed that the Rolex performed so well. Even after 4 years, my Explorer II is practically as accurate as the day I bought it. Most of the other watches I own I reset after a few weeks because they are up to a minute slow or fast. 

 The other thing that I find very assuring is how good the Rolex service centers are. They really do a great job servicing the watches we sent them (for the admittedly hefty price they charge), but compared to say, Omega or TAG, they are really a notch above in service. I also like the way Rolex seem to hold their value. While they are rarely an investment, at least they don't lose half their value as you drive it off the lot.

 As for the OP, I'd get the Rolex easy. Breitlings never had an appeal to me, and I love sports watches. Rolex movements are proven designs, as mentioned above, pretty much bulletproof, and you still get the pride of ownership of an in-house design. I've seen too many pictures of Breitlings with barely modified standard ETA movements with some minor rotor decoration. Don't know anything about your particular choice, but I'd rather not have another ETA clone (I can tell you they all start seeming the same after a while after your Nth 2824 based watch). The watches that get the most wrist time for me are the ones that have in-house movements or are historically signficant. Rolex has both going for it.

 I also guess I like simple looking watches. My favorite pilot watches have to be Sinn. They know how to make a watch that looks like a tool (as a true pilot watch should be).


----------



## kugino

here's a vote for the breitling. always thought they looked better than comparable rolexes...


----------



## SuperNothing

I am like both watch brands owning a Rolex Daytona and Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute which is on my wrist right now. Regarding in-house movements the Daytona used to be an out of house movement but Rolex put in their own movement I think around 2001 if I recall correctly. If I was choosing between the two watches you mentioned I would go with the Sea Dweller. I am not a big fan of the Super Avenger.


----------



## Tyson

Rolex is nice, and the sub is a classic. It is also the most recognized 'nice watch' on the planet, so wearing one is a statement of wealth to others. That's one factor to consider. Another one to consider is that many, many people will ask you 'is that real', or even outright claim that it's fake. Not sure why this happens, but it does. 

 For the Breitling, I'd recommend checking out the Navitimer, an absolutely classic design that wears younger than the submariner or seadweller, and still looks very classy and sporty without screaming 'LOOK AT ME I OWN A ROLEX'.

 Edit:
 One other thing to consider is the fact that Rolex uses an in house movement, while Breitling uses a more commonly available ETA movement. The net result, if you have a problem with your rolex after the warantee period, it still needs to go back to rolex to get fixed. If you have a problem w/the breitlings after your warantee is up, can be serviced by any competent watchsmith. Something to consider if you are going to own it for a long time.


----------



## saint.panda

The Rolex looks better. For the same money, which I don't have, I'd probably get a nice IWC, but the Rolex is timeless.


----------



## VeipaCray

I'd pick the Breitling. The Rolex is more common and mainstream. Everyone knows the name "Rolex". I tend to prefer things that are a bit more unique or unusual. To me, the Breitling while still popular is less seen than Rolex. Also the Rolex submariner has got to be the number #1 watch for fakes. Walk around the southern end of Manhattan and every other street corner is someone trying to sell you a $30 Rolex Submariner. I'm sure Breitling is knocked off as well, but not as much as the sub. $0.02.


----------



## mark_h

Rolex hold their value better than Breitling. Rolex are elegant and feel so nice on the wrist, almost s though they are not there, the same cannot be said of Breitling, they feel aquard in my experience.


----------



## bhd812

Wow the replies in this thread are seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


 have you compared the two on your wrist yet?


----------



## gilency

I have owned a Rolex, currently own a Breitling Aerospace. Build quality for both is OK but not superb. Currently wearing a Luminox, just as good as the other 2 for a fraction of the price.


----------



## nickknutson

Breitling, hands down! I LOVE the Breitling Bentley line.


----------



## mrarroyo

I say get both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding, but do go and try them side by side and see which one is more comfortable and looks better on your wrist.

 Also if you decide to buy a Rolex I strongly recommend you buy from a Rolex dealer that has an state jewelery display. Some of the larger and reputable dealers take in used Rolex in trade in for a more expensive Rolex, then they send the used one to Rolex to have it serviced. When it returns you can not tell it apart from a new one, and the best part is that it comes with the same warranty.

 If I had known of it I would have saved about $2,000 when I purchased my last two tone date just.


----------



## fatcat28037

I was looking at the same choice a few years ago, I did this. Sweep second hand, better clasp and less expensive.


----------



## Mortalcoil

Honestly I havent had a chance to try either. I was alway a TAG fan, owning several of them over the years.When I was younger I was under the impression tha Rolex was for the older, stodgy crowd, thus I chose TAG.

 Now at 41 and not quite an old fart yet Im finding that Rolex really is timeless.
 I just wish some of the styling was borrowed from Breitling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Sub has remained the same for yearsmwhile companies like TAG are always re-inventing themselves (not that thats a bad thing). 

 Hmmm .... maybe a Panerai


----------



## Mortalcoil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatcat28037* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was looking at the same choice a few years ago, I did this. Sweep second hand, better clasp and less expensive.



_

 

Nice Seamaster , but I really like the PO.


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mortalcoil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm .... maybe a Panerai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

You are the same as me, It must have taken 2 years for me to decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The Seadweller was one of my choices ( but a bit out of my reach at the time ). Not sure about the new model !!!!!!.

 One day it was Brietling, the next omega and the next Brietling again.

 I eventually went for the Omega " Moonwatch ", a real classic.


----------



## Mortalcoil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omegaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are the same as me, It must have taken 2 years for me to decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The Seadweller was one of my choices ( but a bit out of my reach at the time ). Not sure about the new model !!!!!!.

 One day it was Brietling, the next omega and the next Brietling again.

 I eventually went for the Omega " Moonwatch ", a real classic._

 

Thus the birth of "omegaman"


----------



## tyrion

Save yourself some money and get one of these:






 Just thought I would muddy the waters a bit. The watches you are looking at are both excellent. I had a Rolex for a long time and ended up selling it. It was a great watch but I realized there are some smaller company watches, Swiss Made, that offered a lot more for the money and weren't the same watches everyone else is wearing.


----------



## majid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is incorrect. Rolex movements are in-house. You can't get a Rolex movement in any other watch and you can't purchase a new Rolex with anything other than a Rolex movement in it. This isn't to say that they are the best movements, but they are reliable and simple and last forever. By high-end Swiss mechanical watch standards they are indestructible._

 

Rolex is the brand watch snobs love to hate. They are very reliable, however.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the rummor was that Rolex uses a "house movement from someone else" in the datona, i dunno if its true. But the watches they make a million of a year are house movements._

 

The old Daytona used a Zenith El Primero movement, but in the last 5 years or so customers have wised up to the fact many companies just slap a pretty case on a generic movement and jack up the price. Customers are increasingly demanding manufacture (in-house) movements for authenticity's sake.

 When customers find out their watch just has generic ETA/Lemania/Valjoux movements with no added value, a company's brand equity takes a hit or can even be destroyed completely (as Patek Philippe and Chopard's almost were), so most companies are taking movement manufacture back in-house. That's why Rolex made the Daytona in-house again. The El Primero is an excellent movement, and Daytonas with that movement are highly sought after by collectors. The back-in-house movement (pun intended) is purely for marketing reasons and not necessarily a good thing, as most watchmakers simply don't have the full set of skills and the result can be worse than a tweaked standard movement.

 My impression is that Breitling and Panerai are among the brands that just slap a case on a movement (Breitling's gimmick is the rotary slide rule, Panerai's is the oversize case with dive-style crown lock). Rolex is a serious, if unimaginative watch company. I would recommend IWC, Jaeger-Lecoultre or Zenith if you care more about the mechanical heritage than about bling, or Bréguet if you want a pedigree, but they are usually far more expensive. An IWC Pilot's watch or chronograph is roughly the same price, far more subtle and very accurate - mine hardly gains more than a second or two a day. Omegas are also excellent value and very reliable timepieces.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rolex is the brand watch snobs love to hate. They are very reliable, however.



 The old Daytona used a Zenith El Primero movement, but in the last 5 years or so customers have wised up to the fact many companies just slap a pretty case on a generic movement and jack up the price. Customers are increasingly demanding manufacture (in-house) movements for authenticity's sake.

 When customers find out their watch just has generic ETA/Lemania/Valjoux movements with no added value, a company's brand equity takes a hit or can even be destroyed completely (as Patek Philippe and Chopard's almost were), so most companies are taking movement manufacture back in-house. That's why Rolex made the Daytona in-house again. The El Primero is an excellent movement, and Daytonas with that movement are highly sought after by collectors. The back-in-house movement (pun intended) is purely for marketing reasons and not necessarily a good thing, as most watchmakers simply don't have the full set of skills and the result can be worse than a tweaked standard movement.

 My impression is that Breitling and Panerai are among the brands that just slap a case on a movement (Breitling's gimmick is the rotary slide rule, Panerai's is the oversize case with dive-style crown lock). Rolex is a serious, if unimaginative watch company. I would recommend IWC, Jaeger-Lecoultre or Zenith if you care more about the mechanical heritage than about bling, or Bréguet if you want a pedigree, but they are usually far more expensive. An IWC Pilot's watch or chronograph is roughly the same price, far more subtle and very accurate - mine hardly gains more than a second or two a day. Omegas are also excellent value and very reliable timepieces._

 

I agree with your comments about Rolex. I really like them a lot. Especially that Daytona Chrono. The Daytona Chrono is so simple and elegant. I've read a number of articles detailing its construction and it is clearly well designed. More "beautiful" movements like F. Piguet and Vacheron are prettier, but not necessarily more durable. The F. Piguet in my Blancpain Triple Calendar is extremely temperamental. 

 I must say, however, that Panerai is making great strides with their 8 and 10 day in-house movements. Yes a lot of them use ETA, but the in-house movements look really impressive.


----------



## Mortalcoil

I was unaware that IWC used an in house movement. Does this apply to the Aquatimer ?.

 Zenith is another brand that you dont seem to hear of much, are all of there movement made in house?


----------



## Copperjacket

Interesting last few comments and I must say that when I went through the same process a few years ago, after extensive research I went with the Zenith El Primero and never regretted it. I really liked the Sea Dweller but at the end of the day in my opinion the Rolex is too much like a badge of rank and is not individual enough. My second choice was an IWC Portugieser.


----------



## krmathis

I would take a Rolex over a Breitling.
 But if I had the option of choosing from more vendors would have picked a Panerai.


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mortalcoil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thus the birth of "omegaman" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Correct


----------



## Snicewicz

To be honest out of the two I would choose Breitling. 

 Then again all I have is an Omega Seamaster I bought last year with my own money and a Baume & Mercier my dad gave me because he no longer wanted it, said he needed the extra room on his dresser?


----------



## majid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mortalcoil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was unaware that IWC used an in house movement. Does this apply to the Aquatimer ?._

 

No, most IWCs use modified ETA/Valjoux movements as ebauches, albeit highly improved. My Valjoux 7750 based Fliegerchrono is far more accurate than my manufacture Portuguese Reserve de Marche. Only the higher end models like the Portuguese F. A. Jones, Regulateur and Reserve de Marche, the tourbillons and the more exotic complications all the way to Il Destriero Scafusi have proper in-house movements.

 The Aquatimer uses a modified ETA 2892.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mortalcoil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zenith is another brand that you dont seem to hear of much, are all of there movement made in house?_

 

That's because they were not allowed to sell int he US for a long time due to a trademark dispute with Zenith TVs. Like Jaeger-LeCoultre, they were a true manufacture (100% in-house) long before it became fashionable to be so. They used to be a bargain, but sadly no longer. The watch designs are not very handsome, unfortunately, but that's a matter of personal taste.

 The Zenith El Primero movement runs at 10 beats per second, twice as fast as most mechanical watches, for enhanced accuracy, and is very well regarded, specially in the Chronomaster version that is adjusted in 5 positions.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Snicewicz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To be honest out of the two I would choose Breitling. Then again all I have is an Omega Seamaster._

 

I would say your Omega is a superior watch to the Breitling in all respects.


----------



## Mortalcoil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, most IWCs use modified ETA/Valjoux movements as ebauches, albeit highly improved. My Valjoux 7750 based Fliegerchrono is far more accurate than my manufacture Portuguese Reserve de Marche. Only the higher end models like the Portuguese F. A. Jones, Regulateur and Reserve de Marche, the tourbillons and the more exotic complications all the way to Il Destriero Scafusi have proper in-house movements.

 The Aquatimer uses a modified ETA 2892.



 That's because they were not allowed to sell int he US for a long time due to a trademark dispute with Zenith TVs. Like Jaeger-LeCoultre, they were a true manufacture (100% in-house) long before it became fashionable to be so. They used to be a bargain, but sadly no longer. The watch designs are not very handsome, unfortunately, but that's a matter of personal taste.

 The Zenith El Primero movement runs at 10 beats per second, twice as fast as most mechanical watches, for enhanced accuracy, and is very well regarded, specially in the Chronomaster version that is adjusted in 5 positions.



 I would say your Omega is a superior watch to the Breitling in all respects._

 

Great wealth of knowledge. Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## freshmeat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Another one to consider is that many, many people will ask you 'is that real', or even outright claim that it's fake. Not sure why this happens, but it does. _

 

You don't know what you're talking about.. perhaps you run with a crowd of bling infested posers. 

 What you wrote does not happen. Merely a myth perpetuated by persons who wish they had a Rolex, I suppose.

 Cheers,
 Mike


----------



## Audio-Omega

I would pick Sea Dweller because its movement has been proven to be reliable, but keep in mind it can go wrong as well. Beside that, it will be replaced by Deep Sea soon and it will probably retain its value given the fact that it will be out of production soon. It's a nice looking watch, simple to read and it has that timeless appeal. Have you ever tried one on your wrist ? Being comfortable to wear is important too. I'm biased here because I don't know much about Breitling.


----------



## ozz

Sea Dweiier will hold its value a long time and since they have not changed in years would be one of the reasons ,just look at the other
 brands when they make substantial changes now the older model drops
 in value. I have had my Datejust for 10 trouble free years.


----------



## rx7_fan

If you have any questions about the watch, let me know.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Planet Ocean is not bad either, most Omega watches are quiet comfortable to wear. I have two Seamasters, older versions with non co-axial movements. They have thinner cases and so they sit lower on my wrist. You might want to consider Submariner if you find Sea Dweller a bit too thick.


----------



## lbny_rob

Personally, I prefer the Super Avenger. My friend just got one as a gift and itis beautiful- if you prefer to wear a large and heavy watch.

 Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Barney Rubble

I have both a submariner and a super ocean professional 

 I got the Breitling first and loved it but since I got the rolex it has not left my wrist 

 Timeless, its lighter and keeps better time IMO


----------



## Aevum

i have an omega seamaster and a hamilton x-wind, the omega is nice, the hamilton is a bit off (loses a couple of minutes a week), 

 rolexes are sturdy work horses, good watches, they have some image problems, they all seem too similar to me and theres also the issue of some people associating using a rolex, owning a cadillac and being overweight, 

 britling, reliable watches, but sometimes i see them as too decorated and too sporty, as in screaming for attention, not sure how i feel about that, 

 personly, 
 i like the Zenith port royal, Omega DeVille X2, Tag heuer carrera crono series, and bell and ross,

 bell and ross look really nice but might be too rugged and square for some people, im also checked out pilot style Zeno watches, but i relented and bought the hamilton in the end, now i think i made a mistake,


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... the issue of some people associating using a rolex, owning a cadillac and being overweight, ..._

 

I have to get a cadillac to bat 100%.


----------



## progo

Rolex may be the Bose of watch enthusiasts but I'd like to buy one. Unfortunately the prices of high end watches keep me from buying.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *progo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rolex may be the Bose of watch enthusiasts but I'd like to buy one. Unfortunately the prices of high end watches keep me from buying._

 

no Tag or Movado is Bose.


----------



## Ttvetjanu

I would want an omega. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Choosing from those two --> breitlings are more for me.


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_no Tag or Movado is Bose._

 

How can there _be_ a Bose of watches? Speakers have all sorts of different things that can be looked at - frequency response, detail, soundstage, you name it. It can be said that certain speakers are clearly inferior to all other brands at their price point, like Bose are.

 But with watches, the only such empirical measure is how well they keep time. And the $5 watch I buy at Walmart with a quartz timing will keep better time than the most expensive mechanical Rolex. So since we've established that that argument is null and void, the entire value of a watch is in aesthetics. And at that point, I don't think you can say that any watch is the "Bose" of the watch world. Personally, I _like_ a simplistic look. I think that Rolex and ESPECIALLY Breitling look huge and gaudy; there are a few Omegas I could see myself liking but in general I go for simpler designs like....Movado.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Rolex Submariner is certainly no Bose. It has been around for more than 30 years and it has proven to be reliable. It's just about as legendary as Omega Speedmaster Professional, if not more.

 Tag had a model that used the same caliber as the old Speedmaster Professional. I don't recall the model, it might be Monaco.


----------



## vagarach

Well, rolex have certainly jacked up their prices--the classic submariner hasn't changed too much, but its price has gone waaaay up, so in terms of price, ya, it has the bose qualities 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 But given the accuracy discrepancy, you can only really hate on rolex when you're buying the really high end stuff, Patek and similar.


----------



## Audio-Omega

The new Submariner is more shiny than the old ones. Diving watches should not be too shiny because they might attract the wrong attention underwater.


----------



## Aevum

i allready have rugged watches, the longines Ultrachrone i bought as a dress watch turned out to be a lemon, and the omega deville X2 seems nice, but also the baume mercier Capeland and the renovated Rado ceramica line also attract me, 

 tell the truth, the Rado ceramica always attracted me since i was a kid, but i was always discoraged by others, its ceramic, if you drop it, it breaks,


----------



## Audio-Omega

So has Mortalcoil bought a watch ?


----------



## mortonjl

Breitling


----------



## Audio-Omega

It took me nearly four years to decide to buy a Omega.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *freshmeat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You don't know what you're talking about.. perhaps you run with a crowd of bling infested posers. 

 What you wrote does not happen. Merely a myth perpetuated by persons who wish they had a Rolex, I suppose.

 Cheers,
 Mike_

 

Not really. I had a Rolex in college and I got asked about it's authenticity all the time. And for the record, it was because of the fact that I didn't hang around with bling infested posers; I really didn't look like the Rolex "type."

 I think that's why I eventually got sick of it and sold it. A Rolex is a mechanical and artistic wonder, but let's face it, they are the ultimate in "Look at me, I'm richer than you!" watches. Now I wear Movados; they're much more understated while still being beautiful pieces of art. And I use the extra money to get more important stuff, like overpriced audio
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Khanate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And I use the extra money to get more important stuff, like overpriced audio
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Is that BOSE mate?


----------



## Drag0n

ESQ , Tissot , Invicta , and Seiko, i think are decent watches that arent expensive.
 You can get a decent watch from those companies for like $250-300usd.

 Yes theyre not a Rolex, but i think they represent a decent value for a good every day watch for the average person that isnt a watch enthusiast.
 My every day knock around watch is a Jules Jergensen, just a $75 watch, but it works great, keeps excellent time, and ive had it for years and it still looks new even though i wear it every day just about.
 I have alot of other watches, but i dont wear them every day.

 Also, as far as getting asked all the time about a Rolex's authenticity in public, i had a good fake of a Rolex.
 It was heavy and really a decent copy, and i got asked all the time if it was real. Also i got asked if my gold jewelry was real. People are rediculous sometimes. Im a silver guy anyway, so bleh.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How can there be a Bose of watches? Speakers have all sorts of different things that can be looked at - frequency response, detail, soundstage, you name it. It can be said that certain speakers are clearly inferior to all other brands at their price point, like Bose are.

 But with watches, the only such empirical measure is how well they keep time. And the $5 watch I buy at Walmart with a quartz timing will keep better time than the most expensive mechanical Rolex. So since we've established that that argument is null and void, the entire value of a watch is in aesthetics. And at that point, I don't think you can say that any watch is the "Bose" of the watch world. Personally, I like a simplistic look. I think that Rolex and ESPECIALLY Breitling look huge and gaudy; there are a few Omegas I could see myself liking but in general I go for simpler designs like....Movado._

 



 I meant they are the Bose cause they are all over, dealers in every mall and billboards and ad's to your hearts content. Everyone thinks Movado and Tag are the best of the best cause they read the ad's and got sold from the dealers...the tons of dealers. just like when you walk into a BB or electronics chain store and the salesmen says "Bose is the Best!" and their ad's are all over the place. in reality All your buying is a familiar name plate for the mass people just to impress your peers. I firmly believe no one that is into the Watch hobby longer then few months would respectfully wear a Movado, maybe a upper line Tag..maybe. Pound for pound and dollar for dollar companies like Invicta, Tissot, pulsar, etc are even on an upper level of class of brand. 

 people that see my Bose speakers hanging in the garage say "wow you have Bose!" just like people say "Wow thats a Movado!". everyone knows the brand to be the best yet only the people in the hobby know and think very differently. people who wear a submariner or a GMT or a Navitimer don't get that simply because The mass public are not trained on it by ad's and zillions of dealers all over the place. 

 Movado and Tag are truly the Bose of the Watch World!


----------



## Audio-Omega

There are a lot of fake Rolex watches so authenticity is always questioned. I once saw a guy wearing Rolex Daytona but didn't want to question it, because he might get offended.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that BOSE mate?_

 

Not quite... see my signature
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I meant they are the Bose cause they are all over, dealers in every mall and billboards and ad's to your hearts content. Everyone thinks Movado and Tag are the best of the best cause they read the ad's and got sold from the dealers...the tons of dealers. just like when you walk into a BB or electronics chain store and the salesmen says "Bose is the Best!" and their ad's are all over the place. in reality All your buying is a familiar name plate for the mass people just to impress your peers. I firmly believe no one that is into the Watch hobby longer then few months would respectfully wear a Movado, maybe a upper line Tag..maybe. Pound for pound and dollar for dollar companies like Invicta, Tissot, pulsar, etc are even on an upper level of class of brand. 

 people that see my Bose speakers hanging in the garage say "wow you have Bose!" just like people say "Wow thats a Movado!". everyone knows the brand to be the best yet only the people in the hobby know and think very differently. people who wear a submariner or a GMT or a Navitimer don't get that simply because The mass public are not trained on it by ad's and zillions of dealers all over the place. 

 Movado and Tag are truly the Bose of the Watch World!_

 

Dude, what the hell are you talking about? Ask any idiot on the side of a road what "The Best Watch" is and they'll tell you Rolex. No average person is going to say Movado. I've worn Movados for ten years and have had a total of about five people who've said "Oh, that's a Movado!" I wore a Rolex for three or four years and had that many people say "Oh, that's a Rolex" in the first week I wore it.


----------



## mrarroyo

I have had a Tag since 1991, they were not very popular back then. Mine has given me very good service over the last 17 years, of course I do hate having to replace the battery every 3-5 years.


----------



## kansei

I've had a Rolex GMT Master II for almost 20 years now. This watch is similar to the Submariner except that it has an additional 24-hour hand and the bezel is black and red instead of just black. 

 I wear it every day and it takes quite a beating. Despite me hitting it on a bunch of door frames and other miscellaneous things (I'm clumsy, what can I say), it stood the test of time. The only downside is that Rolex charges $$$$ to have it cleaned periodically. If you have someone else clean it Rolex will most likely refuse to work on it afterwards.

 Just recently I bought a "beater" Seiko because I realized that I was swimming and doing work around the house with a $5000 watch - and that is quite silly. 

 Tag Heuer was my previous watch and it either sprang a leak or broke every few months. It really stinks when you have to give up your watch for two weeks every few months.

 If you can afford it, Rolex is bulletproof. It is also fun when people realize you're wearing a Rolex and start acting goofy. It also got me laid at least once.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Rolexes are well made, durable watches that are somewhat overpriced. There's nothing wrong with getting them, but they raise prices just to raise prices, with very little to show for why. They still of course sell every single one they make, because the uneducated crowd believes a Rolex is the absolute best watch in the world. 

 For what Rolexes cost, you can easily get watches with better attention to detail and finishing, like Glashutte Original, Jaeger LeCoultre, IWC, and Ulysee Nardin to name a few. Now these are truly fine watch companies. Or if you're secure enough in yourself not to need a watch to announce your financial status to the world, you could turn to Japan and spend a couple grand for a Grand Seiko. And then when your watch suddenly gets some unwanted attention (like from your boss), just give an evil smile while announcing "oh, it's just a Seiko...".


----------



## Uncle Erik

I've always found Rolex and Breitling watches to be too busy for me. Most have a lot of features beyond telling time. I like clean, minimalist designs.

 My daily wear watch is a Sinn 244 with the crosshair dial. COSC rated, titanium, serious anti-shock and antimagnetic (good around my DIY projects and ribbons) treatment. I also keep around a Sinn 656, Fortis Cosmonaut, Longines Ultra-Chron, Accutron Astronaut, a gold Zenith, and a Ventura. They only draw attention from other watch freaks - and that's the way I like it.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Rich people go for Rolex. Smart people go for other watches. Seriously. ALL Rolexes fail to show the time accurately. My mum's Rolex always ends up 15 minutes late (as in it should be 2pm now but on her watch it's 1.45pm) after a month without adjusting the time. Same thing happens to all my relatives' Rolex watches.


----------



## kansei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ALL Rolexes fail to show the time accurately. My mum's Rolex always ends up 15 minutes late (as in it should be 2pm now but on her watch it's 1.45pm) after a month without adjusting the time. Same thing happens to all my relatives' Rolex watches._

 

Most Rolex watches are the automatic wind-up type, not quartz. This means that they are not going to be as precise as the cheap Timex quartz watches. If the time on your mom's watch is this much off, perhaps it needs a servicing? Mine is off a few minutes a week.


----------



## mark_h

I would say Rolex, not a fan of the Breitling Form.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kansei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most Rolex watches are the automatic wind-up type, not quartz. This means that they are not going to be as precise as the cheap Timex quartz watches. If the time on your mom's watch is this much off, perhaps it needs a servicing? Mine is off a few minutes a week._

 

She services it once a year. Even that doesn't help at all. Lol.


----------



## NilsenNorway

Id take an Omega over Rolex or Breitling any day. I have 2 of them and they are less flashy but solid, reliable and more classy IMO.


----------



## Audio-Omega

What models were they ? Submariner ? Sea Dweller ?


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rich people go for Rolex. Smart people go for other watches. Seriously. ALL Rolexes fail to show the time accurately. My mum's Rolex always ends up 15 minutes late (as in it should be 2pm now but on her watch it's 1.45pm) after a month without adjusting the time. Same thing happens to all my relatives' Rolex watches._


----------



## kansei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_She services it once a year. Even that doesn't help at all. Lol._

 

I was having mine serviced once every 3 years until they charged me $300 the last time I had it done. Then, I decided to do it once every 5 years. It's been 8 years, I keep postponing it because I don't want to pay the $$$.


----------



## Trialanderror

Have a Rolex; nice watch; like the Brietlings; have you looked at a Ball? Tritium lit!


----------



## mrarroyo

Guys, automatic watches that are chronographs are not meant to be accurate but are meant to be consistent. That is it will loose or gain a given number of seconds over a period of time.

 For example you could have a Rolex automatic that looses 48 sec a month. Well it will consistently loose the 48 sec a month. Service is intended to lubricate and re-certify that consistency.

 As a norm the service could be as soon as ever 3 years or as late as 12 y ears. But most do it every 5-8 years apart.


----------



## fatcat28037

Have you considered Omega? Swiss made, chronometer, 300m waterproof, half the price of Rolex.


----------



## kansei

My father has an Omega, they're very nice. The band of his watch pinches my wrist hairs, make sure to check yours before committing if this type of thing bothers you.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Omega's quality control seems to have taken a nosedive lately, and their official servicing centers seem to do a very poor job at servicing the watches. Not a week goes by where somebody doesn't complain about something going wrong with their Omega on watch forums. I own a blue and black Bond Seamaster in quartz, but I don't think I'd ever buy an automatic version, particularly not the Co-axial versions.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Omega's quality control seems to have taken a nosedive lately, and their official servicing centers seem to do a very poor job at servicing the watches. Not a week goes by where somebody doesn't complain about something going wrong with their Omega on watch forums. I own the a blue and black Bond Seamaster in quartz, but I don't think I'd ever buy an automatic version, particularly not the Co-axial versions._

 

It is a pity the Omega quality has gone sour. I own a circa 1974 Omega Constellation ing 18K yellow gold and it is both a beautiful watch as well as very consistent. I also used to own a 1975 Omega Speedmaster that was another great watch. Do hope they get their act together, soon.


----------



## Aevum

people with money get rolex,
 people with knowhow get zenith,

 same price range, but the zenith is much more reliable,
 also not as flashy,


----------



## hockeyb213

um...... guys I know everything about watches considering I myself work in luxury retail watches and I am related to the company Tourneau which if no one knows them they are the largest watch retailer in the world so if anyone has any questions feel free to shoot me a PM sometime.


----------



## Aevum

my question would be, are rado ceramicas fragile ? i really want one, but everyone tells me that the ceramic bracelate will crack on the first impact..


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my question would be, are rado ceramicas fragile ? i really want one, but everyone tells me that the ceramic bracelate will crack on the first impact.._

 

Rado ceramicas are very reliable and durable. Know many friends and co-workers who have owned them for years. The only time I saw any problem w/ a Rado was an original where the owner's son playing with it knicked it. For the record I own a Rado original.


----------



## Ad Rock

Can anyone recommend me a good Watch forum, similar to headfi where I could do some reading up on the various Watch companies. I would really like to have some informed opinion before I make any purchase decisions.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Home Page - TimeZone


----------



## funkychowda

Omega ftw


----------



## abluesman

Hi Ad Rock

 Zooming around Head-Fi and found this question!

 Try 'alt.horology' It's where the rubber meets the road.


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## Geruvah

Patek Philippe! (we are just saying which makers are our favorites, right?)


----------



## Redcarmoose

Rado Coupole Women's Ceramic Watch from Overstock.com




 Purchased the men's one like this 4 years ago, it's really tough for a watch that looks like this.


----------



## plumb1

Can I say a few words I agree 100 percent i have to autos and i like my quartz's much more, I am a guy who switches watches each day and may not go back the start of my rotation for a week I do not want to re set watches each day and do not want a auto winder i just want to put it on and fly out the door to work. i can not stand the way auto people feel quartz is beneath them, i think they are great and are accurate and matinees free. and I love my Breitling quartz and would not trade for a Rolex. my rotation is 3 different Tags which I love 1 Breitling a Movado bold black out and a Lumonox for beating around the house on weekends, Go with the breitling i could have went to Rolex when I got it real happy with it and honestly my tags are as good as any watch 2 formula ones and a aquaracer  be different go BREITILING


----------



## James777

Ozz's statement couldn't get any further from the truth. Beginning around 2005-2006, Rolex started releasing new references and/or updated versions of their sport-tool watches like, the Submariner, Daytona, Explorer and Explorer II and GMT Master II models (among others.) All anyone has to do is go into a pawn shop or a jeweler, or even just go online to Chrono24, eBay or ANY one of the thousands of web-based watch dealers to see that, in FACT, the previous references STILL command the EXACT SAME prices they commanded prior to the release of the updated reference. And oftentimes they're bringing MORE money than they were before! Frankly, among collectors in particular, the older references are now in even HIGHER demand than they once were because Rolex has officially ceased to produce those models and will never manufacture them again. Indeed, by way of example, a late-70s or early-80s vintage GMT Master II ref. 16700, for instance, easily brings more than $7500 in good condition, which is anywhere from $500 to $2,000 MORE than you can buy a newer (2009 and up) ceramic bezel Reference 116710 for. So...the reality of the situation is basically the exact OPPOSITE of what you're claiming.


----------



## noxa

Rolex or Breitling I'll take neither.


----------



## noxa

plumb1 said:


> Can I say a few words I agree 100 percent i have to autos and i like my quartz's much more, I am a guy who switches watches each day and may not go back the start of my rotation for a week I do not want to re set watches each day and do not want a auto winder i just want to put it on and fly out the door to work. i can not stand the way auto people feel quartz is beneath them, i think they are great and are accurate and matinees free. and I love my Breitling quartz and would not trade for a Rolex. my rotation is 3 different Tags which I love 1 Breitling a Movado bold black out and a Lumonox for beating around the house on weekends, Go with the breitling i could have went to Rolex when I got it real happy with it and honestly my tags are as good as any watch 2 formula ones and a aquaracer  be different go BREITILING




Grand Seiko 9F is a true watch makers movement, maybe not in the traditional sense but people who look down on quartz and just see a Quartz are just ridiculous, just like the people who pay thousands for a watch with a stock ETA.


----------



## James777

earwicker7 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Seems to me that was just a symptom of being a juvenile college-age student with no real life experience to speak of amongst yourself and your peers. Mike is correct: You don't know what you're talking about. In real life -- and I do mean ADULT life -- people don't go around asking their colleagues if their Rolex is "fake" or "real" primarily because it is not only rude and in poor taste but because nobody actually cares. People just assume it is real because it most likely IS real. The market for a "Faux-lex" is precisely your demographic: Males, aged 16-24. And sure, of course your little college buddies asked if your Rolex was real. They can't afford to purchase one, probably would've liked to own one, and wondered how/where/when/why the heck you were wearing one.


----------



## Aevum

if you´re wearing your watch depending on what other people say... you´re doing it wrong.


----------



## 441879

ad rock said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good Watch forum, similar to headfi where I could do some reading up on the various Watch companies. I would really like to have some informed opinion before I make any purchase decisions.




By far the best forum out there for watches is Watch-U-Seek. Www.watchuseek.com Be warned though. Watches are worse than audio gear for sucking your wallet dry.


----------

